# BATTLE RATS: Iwo Jima Nov 22 10pm Military Channel



## RAF21 (Nov 22, 2009)

There is a brand new documentary airing on the Military Channel about Iwo Jima with footage from today.

Tonight Nov 22 @ 10PM. 

If you have missed the 1st airing it should be repeated.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up! Gonna go nab the DVR right now...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow, they are a number of great WW2 Docus coming out lately. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

